# Buying a used caplock..



## Sargent (Nov 30, 2010)

I want a T/C Hawken.  

However, the cheapest I've found one new is roughly $650.

There are several on gunbroker in the $300-400 range.

If I bought a used caplock or flintlock, what are some of the things I should look for?  

Is there any way to have the current owner/dealer photo the bore so I can check that out?

Also, what is your opinion on the other brands (Traditions, InvestArms, CVA, etc.)?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2010)

I wouldn't buy a used muzzleloader without looking down the barrel. Period. The CVA St. Louis Hawken is a pretty good gun, I have one that I've killed a ton of deer with-accurate, reliable, a lot cheaper than a T/C. I've never had any problems at all with mine.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 30, 2010)

Sargent I've owned and still own T C Hawkens,I've been pleased with all the ones I've seen and shot.I have a couple of friends who own some too.I've never thought of CVA as anything that I'd want to own.My experience with two that I bought years ago was a lot less than satisfactory.The brand has probably improved since I had one.I think you can take NChillbilly's word on whatever he tells you.I believe he's straight when he talks.Bore sights than are battery powered and slide down the bore are available,they give you a great view of the bore.My North Carolina friend is exactly right about seeing the bore first.As big as Atlanta is,there are rifles like you want, for sale there.Look in classified ads,or place your own ad.I like to hold something before I buy.that,s just me.I'm not advertising for anyone,but I was in Deercreek Gunshop,in Marietta,years ago, they had a display of used bp rifles in stock,at reasonable prices.Another friend has a Lyman Great Plains rifle that he thinks a lot of.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 30, 2010)

Hillbilly makes a good point. I find WAY WAY more of them in bad shape than good shape. peoples got tired of cleaning the bores and crud from the rifles, never took the nipple out or clean out screw and cleaned the drum proper.... then they store it a while and decide to sell it.

Sad to say but this is the norm with old caplocks. especially when the bore gets  abit of rust and starts pitting.

On the flip side yer prices sound a shade steep. there's a local pawn shop here that has a TC hawken in 54 cal that looks decent and isn't in too bad a shape........ couldn't be positve but I'm sure it's less than 300.

Like HB, no way I would without being able to shine the bore personally. Heck I aint even buying one from a pawn shop without a bore light or something to give me a peak.

As far as stock brands (non customs) They can all be tuned and loads doctored to give you a decent group providing you use the right ammo with the right riflings. Personally I cannot shoot old CVAs and Hawkens because years ago I crushed my orbital socket and due to the drop in the wrist and comb (or LACK there of) they get up on my cheek too far to be comfortable with recoil) I shoot a lyman GP rifle I put together from a kit (which is less than most used guns) itsa 54 cal with 1-60 round ball twist. It clover leafs at 75yds with real BP and a patche dround ball and drops critters like toilet seats. Only bad thing about them is the spring loaded lock. I'm getting an L&R replacement lock for mine. Nothing wrong with the spring loaded one except to me it allows too much creep to settle in to the trigger before the boom. I like crisp light triggers that break like glass regardless of what I'm shooting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2010)

Fishfryer, a lot of CVA guns are junky. I think the SL Hawkens were one of their better products (along with the old Mountain Rifle), and I may have just got lucky and got a good one, too. I've never had it to misfire as long as I keep the nipple and bolster clean, even after hunting all day in pouring rain. And it's more accurate than I am. Not very authentic-looking, though, and I didn't care much for the CVA sights. I agree that the Lyman GPR is probably the pick of the litter. A friend of mine said he helped design that thing, and it was patterned pretty close to an old existing Hawken rifle. Here's my old CVA:


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 30, 2010)

Better to look for yourself, everyone here has made some really good points. Personally, I wouldn't buy unless I could look over it myself.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah Carolina Man,that was some of that Spanish CVA junk that crossed my path.Those things I refer to had good barrels. according to a friend I gave one to.The lock wouldn't consistently bust a cap.I have a TC Hawken with a Green Mountain .54 barrel that has spoiled me, I suppose.It doen't look like anything that Jim Bridger would have shot either,but you can shoot squirrel's heads off with it.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

How easy is it to change the stock barrel to a Green Mtn. barrel?


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 30, 2010)

With a TC Hawken you press out a wedge,lift the old barrel assembly out,hook the patent breechplug into stock,lower the barrel into place,replace the wedge.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=000156032125

I would buy a new Lyman Trade Rifle before I bought a used T/C that I could not inspect.
The Traditions Mountain Rifles are pretty nice also.

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/p...d=633&osCsid=d85251a92e711a656a302ee5d969cfae


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 30, 2010)

Old american barreled 1-60 twist CVAs can be made in to good shooters providing the bores are taken care of and not too much neglect is layed upon them. Unfortunately most of them have had too much neglect and not enough cleaning to make them worth the effort.

Here's a pic of a 100 dollar CVA mt. rifle I found at a pawn shop with a good bore.











The dark rifle in the pic is my lyman GP just for references.
 Here is the exact same rifle after a lil sweat equity.













I got 16 dollars worth of tung oil, linseed oil, and new sites tied up in her.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 1, 2010)

CVA Hawken - Mountain Rifle are probably CVA's greatest Two sidelocks ever made by the company.

The newer models like the CVA Bobcat and CVA Mountain Stalker are also excellent but most often are only found with the plastic stocks. I still like mine though.  I got a .54 Mtn stalker thats a great little shooter and MAYBE 6lbs


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 1, 2010)

here you go,
http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php/product/5459/cat/9


----------



## Curly James (Dec 3, 2010)

*Buying a used muzzleloader*

Sargent I sent you a PM.  No sales pitch I am just thinning the herd some.
  Lance that is fantastic work.  I have the exact same rifle that someone started and never finished.  I ahve set it aside for a winter project after deer season is over.  May I shamelessly copy your version of the cheekrest?


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Curly James said:


> Sargent I sent you a PM.  No sales pitch I am just thinning the herd some.
> Lance that is fantastic work.  I have the exact same rifle that someone started and never finished.  I ahve set it aside for a winter project after deer season is over.  May I shamelessly copy your version of the cheekrest?



Aint my version bro!! I can find ya pics of that style cheek piece on mt. rifles like tennessees and plains rifles like hawkens dating back in to the 1700s. I just thought it was a purty cool variation and a nice change from the beaver tail cheek piece.

I tall ya what though...... I actually did a step by step by step tutorial when I did that rifle along with pics. If ya like I can send ya right to it. then you'll have an illustrated set of instructions.


----------



## Curly James (Dec 4, 2010)

*tutorial*

Hey Lance , I certainly would appreciate it.  I come to the GBI  couple times a month.  I'll buy lunch and we'll talk blackpowder. CJ
Sargent, good luck with the rifle.


----------



## Curly James (Dec 4, 2010)

*tutorial*

Hey Lance , I certainly would appreciate it.  I come to the GBI  couple times a month.  I'll buy lunch and we'll talk blackpowder. CJ
Sargent, good luck with the rifle.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks.

I think Santa is bringing me one.


----------

